# Zdravlje > Sve o pelenama i korištenju istih >  Platneni na milenijskoj fotografiji!

## Mimah

Kao što znate, a možda i ne znate, na Zelendanu će Šime Strikoman fotografirati milenijsku fotografiju dječice u platnenim pelenama!

Kako bismo znali na koliko ekoloških guza možemo računati, molimo da se pobrojite.  :Klap:  

Ako se i na Facebooku popišete, molim vas da to samo ovdje zabilježite (npr. pokraj nicka napišite FB). 

1.

----------


## Mimah

:Smile:

----------


## nevena

evo ja se javljam sa jednom ekoloskom guzom  :Smile: 
on ce fotografirati svu djecicu zajedno?

----------


## Mimah

Hoce, onako milenijski!  :Smile:

----------


## pinocchio

koji detalj više pa nećete moći odoljeti  :Smile: 

Snimanje milenijske fotografije održat će se *16.6.12. u 11 sati na livadici na Bundeku u blizini pozornice*. Dovoljno je da dođete s djetetom koje ima platnenu pelenu. Bit će snimljene* dvije fotografije*, a po završetku snimanja moći ćete kupiti fotografije. 

Fotka 1/ roditelji drže djecu u zraku, a dječica na sebi imaju samo pelenicu (prognoza predobra)
Fotka 2/ djeca u pelenama pužu, gmižu, hodaju, sjede na travi 

za Šimu Strikomana sigurno znate, a za još bolje upoznavanje njegovog projekta luknite ovdje http://www.strikoman.com/

neke od vas se možda još sjećaju milenijske dojeće fotke od prije koliko ono? 5-6-7 godina? 

dođite, dođite u što većem broju i uživajte u fotkanju i zelendanu :Very Happy:

----------


## Mimah

Evo događaja na Facebooku pa se prijavite!  :Smile:  https://www.facebook.com/events/349040858495801/

----------


## pinocchio

možda se prepoznate ili prepoznate nekog :Smile: 

http://galerija.strikoman-film.hr/de...moid=1561&hr=1

----------


## Nimrod

A moj se skinuo iz pelene. Šmrc!

----------


## rahela

> A moj se skinuo iz pelene. Šmrc!


i bivši platnenopelenaši mogu doći koliko ja znam - ponesite neku staru pelenicu sa sobom, tek toliko za slikanje  :Wink:

----------


## Jadranka

Mi mozda dodjemo... ako ne bude prevruce  :Wink:

----------


## tua

> i bivši platnenopelenaši mogu doći koliko ja znam - ponesite neku staru pelenicu sa sobom, tek toliko za slikanje


fakat? onda nosimo pelenicu  :Smile:

----------


## Mimah

> i bivši platnenopelenaši mogu doći koliko ja znam - ponesite neku staru pelenicu sa sobom, tek toliko za slikanje


Joj, oprostite cure, tu je došlo do gluhog telefona. Strikoman će  slikati samo dječicu u platnenim, ne i bivše platnenaše. 

Postojao je  prijedlog koji nije prošao, a neki  :Embarassed:  smo taj prijedlog objavili kao činjenicu.

I meni je žao, i ja bih slikavala dijete, ali neće moći ovoga puta...

----------


## rahela

ajoj, sorry na dezinformaciji   :Embarassed:

----------


## Mimah

Ma nisi ti kriva, rahela.  :Smile:

----------


## Mojca

Mi bi mogli doći... 
Pošto će biti fotke? Ako ne budu puno naručila bi ih više i podijelila nekim trudnicama oko mene.  :Smile:

----------


## bucka

meni je baš žao što tada nećemo sigurno biti u zg

----------


## Mimah

> Mi bi mogli doći... 
> Pošto će biti fotke? Ako ne budu puno naručila bi ih više i podijelila nekim trudnicama oko mene.


20 kn po fotki.  :Smile:

----------


## malenaana

Pozdrav, evo da se i ja javim, do sad sam bila samo "čitalica" rodinog foruma. 
javili smo se na face-u, a eto i ovdje potvrđujemo da dolaze dvije male guze u platnenim pelenama.
vidimo se sutra u pelenama  :Smile:

----------


## Mojca

Guze su bile preslatke!  :Smile:  
Posebno kad su ih mame i tate na tren napustile.  :Zaljubljen:  Baš je bilo zgodno, šteta što nije više guza došlo. 

Ali... moram izraziti razočarenje kvalitetom fotografije. Očekivala sam više od profića.

----------


## rossa

a di si već vidila fotku? 
ja sam isto mislila da će vas biti više

----------


## Mojca

Pa bio je štand, prodavale su se fotke, nekih 20 min nakon snimanja.

----------


## rossa

ok. nisam zagedavala. Mii nismo na slici, samo sam je htjela vidjeti

----------


## Smokvica.

I meni promakla prodaja.. bice sam sidila na ušima  :Laughing:

----------

